

Quip for Android 1.0 released - finiteloop
https://quip.com/blog/android

======
valvoja
A bit misleading this part: Less than four months after launch, Quip now runs
on 76% of the world's smartphones and tablets.

I didn't know I had Quip on any of my devices.

Also: Available in 11 languages on 8,560 distinct mobile devices, Quip can now
be used by 1.3 billion people on mobile devices, and over 2 billion people on
PCs.

Last time I checked there were only about 1.5 billion PCs in the World.

I do like the website, but I'd be a bit spooked by the big numbers.

~~~
bjtitus
"Quip now runs on 76% of the world's smartphones and tablets"...this doesn't
say "Quip is now installed on" for a reason.

According to these ICT estimates, 38% of the population will have PCs in 2013,
which would be about 2.734 billion people. (The key statistics excel sheet).
[http://www.itu.int/en/ITU-D/Statistics/Pages/stat/default.as...](http://www.itu.int/en/ITU-D/Statistics/Pages/stat/default.aspx)

Sure they may be overinflated numbers, but no different than what advertising
bombards us with on a daily basis. I guess you've never heard of marketing
copy.

